# My website (still) stucks. I need help



## RMThompson (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey all.

My website, www.rmtphotography.com , still sucks. A lot of really nice people have offered to help, but no one can point me in the right direction.

I can do a lot of the programming/input side myself, but the problem I am having is the DESIGN of the website. I don't need anything fancy, just something CLEAN, normally I would use a template. However, I cannot find a template that looks good that can also add in a EASY to use gallery!?

I want to have a gallery I can update on an almost daily basis if I want, so I can use my own site to store pics, and send people there instead of my flickr.

Does anyone out there have any ideas/servces/websites that can help me?!

PLEASE!:hail:


----------



## zendianah (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are some services... Do you know flash? 

http://www.templatemonster.com/category/full-site/

You pay for the template.. like 80 bucks but you need flash in order to customize it. I don't know flash but the photography section has REALLY cool templates.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 13, 2007)

try this one to.. same thing.. but select..websites

http://www.templatemonster.com/cate...le=0&author=0&tid=+-+item+number+-+&x=33&y=13


----------



## astrostu (Apr 13, 2007)

Personally, I hate Flash sites, so I would recommend staying away from them.  The site as it is now looks really busy.  My eye first goes to the banner image at top, but then it has no idea where to go because you have so much stuff there.

The simplest advice at the moment is to get rid of the "Version History" stuff.  No one who's going to buy photos from you is going to care what version of your site they're seeing, they're going to care whether they can find pictures they want to buy.


----------



## alan927 (Apr 13, 2007)

For the gallery part, use JAlbum.  It's free, has over 100 skins, can do everything from Flash to AJAX to standard HTML and has an active forum where you can ask questions if you need help.


----------



## NoelNTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

I too would stay away from flash, 56k users wanna be able to view your page too without it taking an hour to load. What are you trying to add to your website? I do some web design myself with HTML format using macromedia dreamworks. Maybe I could help.


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's comments!

alan, thanks a TON for that. Thats freaking AWESOME.... Im gonna try to use that

Noel, I am looking for a clean design, something that would work well with the JAlbum I apperently will be using!


----------



## alan927 (Apr 14, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> alan, thanks a TON for that. Thats freaking AWESOME.... Im gonna try to use that



np 

I had a similar reaction when I first found JA about 2 years ago, and that was version 5... at this point my site is 100% JA-generated, which I'm told is unusual.  (PowerBase and Profiler skins)


----------



## webhost (Apr 14, 2007)

I would have to say your site does not suck. I would be willing to help you out. 


Do you see any templates you like  http://www.njwebspace.net/swiz/choose_category.jsp


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 14, 2007)

webhost said:


> I would have to say your site does not suck. I would be willing to help you out.
> 
> 
> Do you see any templates you like http://www.njwebspace.net/swiz/choose_category.jsp


 
thanks, but I get this:

*Sorry! Direct access to this page is not allowed! *
Please try accessing this page through the links available on your service provider's website.


----------



## webhost (Apr 14, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> thanks, but I get this:
> 
> *Sorry! Direct access to this page is not allowed! *
> Please try accessing this page through the links available on your service provider's website.


 
sorry try this one  http://www.njwebspace.net/sebase/testdrive_home.jsp?uno=4021799&lang=en

Then just click on Build a website with site wizard to see the templates


----------



## Alpha (Apr 14, 2007)

If you want to be able to manage your own website without having to be a web designer, you're going to need a CMS (content management system). There are a number of free ones out there. The most comprehensive open source (read: free) ones are probably Joomla, Mambo (those two are essentially the same), Xoops, Drupal, etx. I'd probably go with Joomla, as it's generally the easiest for non web designers to get the feel for, and it's the most easily skinnable and modular. The problem is installing and configuring it on your server, which is probably not something you want to do yourself, unless you're at least generally familiar with SQL and PHP.

Flash is very cool, but it makes your site invisible to search engines, and isn't something you could do well yourself.

HTML is alright, but static, and isn't super capable.

CSS is the way to go if you want to build a site from the ground-up.

Again, you really should have someone setup a CMS for you, if you want to be able to manage your site. You can attempt it yourself, but set aside a good 10-20 hours to figure out what the hell you're doing.

And I hate to say it, but although your current site has a clean design, it's very generic and very corporate.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 15, 2007)

On your site you say:



> He is young, motivated photographer available for your special photo needs ...


 
Now, I know this is a work in progress, but as it stands... I think your biggest problem is that your site needs to specify what kind of "special photo needs" you're talking about... wedding, portrait, commercial, glamour, boudoir... or something else?

People who seek out a photographer are generally seeking out a photographer _for a specific purpose_.  And personally, if I were having my wedding shot, I'd hire a wedding photographer.  If I wanted a portrait of my family done, I'd hire a portrait photographer.  And so on.

So you need to let visitors to your website know what kind of photography you do... and then sell them on the fact that _you_ are the right person for the job.

Good luck.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 15, 2007)

That could be rewritten as:


> He is young special needs photographer motivated for your available photo


----------



## RMThompson (Apr 15, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> If you want to be able to manage your own website without having to be a web designer, you're going to need a CMS (content management system). There are a number of free ones out there. The most comprehensive open source (read: free) ones are probably Joomla, Mambo (those two are essentially the same), Xoops, Drupal, etx. I'd probably go with Joomla, as it's generally the easiest for non web designers to get the feel for, and it's the most easily skinnable and modular. The problem is installing and configuring it on your server, which is probably not something you want to do yourself, unless you're at least generally familiar with SQL and PHP.
> 
> Flash is very cool, but it makes your site invisible to search engines, and isn't something you could do well yourself.
> 
> ...


 
I think I will give it a try... but your right I have no CLUE what I am doing. Any idea on a good FAQ?!?!?!???!??


----------



## Alpha (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's what you'll need:

1) A copy of Joomla (http://joomlacode.org/gf/download/frsrelease/111/262/Joomla_1.0.12-Stable-Full_Package.zip)

2) The installation guide (http://help.joomla.org/content/category/15/99/132/)

I'll stop here to say that at the very least, you're going to need to know how to A) Mod your server's folders (change their access permissions), and B)Setup a SQL database. If you can take care of that, the installation isn't quite as bad as it sounds.

3) And you'll probably want to have a look through the 183 page user manual.  (http://help.joomla.org/images/User_manual/user_manual_v1 0 1_10 21 06.pdf)


You can always nose through Joomla.org if you need more help...they have support forums and the like, or shoot me a PM.


----------

